# Amazon's zones are so idiotic at times...



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Had a mere two zone route today....yay? Nope, not yay.
The second zone was mostly in an area right next to a guarded golf course community. Of course, three of the stops in the zone were in said community. The stops were also far enough in the back (as well as the 'normal' area outside of it being well in the back of the only real main street which you pretty much have to use) that despite two stops being practically next to each other separated by a fence, they are actually about 2.8 miles apart by car.
What's especially dumb about it is, had I actually followed the way the app wanted me to go, I would have gone into the guarded community for the first two stops in the zone, gone to the main area of the zone for a bunch, then back to the guarded community for ONE more stop....then back to the other area.
Ponder that for a second.
Imagine people who actually just follow the app without thinking, or don't even realize you don't have to go in order.

Wasting 15 minutes driving back and forth, and explaining to the guard why you have to go in there twice? Yeah...


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yep that's why best to always look at the map when your in a gated community


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

This happens to me often in new developments. The routing just doesnt get it right. Two zones is amazing I usually get 4 minimum but average 5. 

I agree looking at your map is huge but like a dead horse they have to add the ability to reorder your route or choose your next stop from the map circles. I hate how when you skip to a specific stop, it takes you back to the beginning automatically.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Two zones is amazing I usually get 4 minimum but average 5.


Well it was a three hour route. I don't think I ever got two zones with a 4 hour block, that I can remember.


----------

